# Laughing Strains??



## mainechowder (Feb 27, 2011)

I was wondering what are some of the better strains that result in that uncontrollable, laughing buzz:giggle: ? My wife doesn't smoke that much, but when she does, she really likes the kind of high that makes you laugh and giggle all the time:laugh:. 

She really likes the flavor & smell of strawberry cough, but it gives her the worst munchies possible.  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2011)

In over 40 years of smoking, I have never run across a strain that causes uncontrollable laughing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2011)

Me eather,,just a great big grin.


----------



## mainechowder (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe my use of the word "uncontrollable" was a little extreme. I'll try to explain what I'm talking about.

Sometimes, when she smokes, she gets the giggles, and just seems to laugh a lot. She likes this feeling more than the couch locked type of high that some of the strains deliver.  

I generally don't experience the same effects, as I am a daily smoker, and she only smokes occasionally (2-3 times a month). Maybe it has more to do with tolerance than the type of weed she's smoking.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just smoke whatever you have and put on "Hot tub Time Machine"


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2011)

I get that effect from different strains at times...I think you want more of an Sat leaning high or a hybrid taken early....the Larry OG that cam down 21 days early because of a dead air pump gives me this type of buzz when we smoke it. Pretty sure the clear trichs are mostly responsible...but honestly I can get the giggles sometimes no matter what I am smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2011)

A sativa will give you more of an up high than an indica, which is more a couchlock.  Maybe check out some of Mandal's strains.  I really like the Satori and I have several 8 Miles High in flowering now.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Feb 27, 2011)

The last time I smoked 'laughing pot' was in the 70's when ounces were $10! Stuff nowadays is way strong.


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In over 40 years of smoking, I have never run across a strain that causes uncontrollable laughing.


 
Usually, with me, its a case of having my entire face hurt from having an ear-to-ear grin on for hours. I feel like "The Joker" after smoking a really good Sativa. Everything just seems to be funny.

Sometimes, it feels like my smile is touching corners at the back of my head!

It is fun to get the out-of-control laughing when it happens. I think it takes a combination of good friends, a good joke teller and a good sativa.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Usually, with me, its a case of having my entire face hurt from having an ear-to-ear grin on for hours. I feel like "The Joker" after smoking a really good Sativa. Everything just seems to be funny.
> 
> Sometimes, it feels like my smile is touching corners at the back of my head!
> 
> It is fun to get the out-of-control laughing when it happens. I think it takes a combination of good friends, a good joke teller and a good sativa.


 

Yeah that...Ear to Ear Grin that almost hurts.


----------



## mainechowder (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

As always, you have been very helpful. I appreciate all of you taking the time to respond.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2011)

My problem answering yur question is,It had no name.The weed that made me laugh and grin the most,, was some bagseed I grew out. It hermied late in flower(at 8 weeks) but is was very very good. I had a grin on my face that I couldnt get rid of.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2011)

If you can let a good Durban Poison go it full grow cycle, it gives ya a good uppity high with the giggles/laughing attack/or that mile wide smile


----------



## rebel (Feb 28, 2011)

pcduck, which seedbank should anyone go with, on the durban poison ?
i have heard the same report as u.

the 70's were the laughing weed for me. seems since then more couchlock,feel bad,lazy strains have become more available,i guess due to sativas taking longer to harvest.

thg, hows the 8 mile coming along ? im going with some outdoors this year.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2011)

The 8 Miles High is only about 2-3 weeks out.  It is looking quite nice with tight rock hard buds.  It was the description of 8 Miles High (fiery energetic) that made me want to try it.  I will let all know.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2011)

> pcduck, which seedbank should anyone go with, on the durban poison ?
> i have heard the same report as u.


Sorry but,
I have been going clone to clone and keeping mothers of it for so long I do not remember the original seed-bank it was acquired from.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> pcduck, which seedbank should anyone go with, on the durban poison ?
> i have heard the same report as u.
> 
> the 70's were the laughing weed for me. seems since then more couchlock,feel bad,lazy strains have become more available,i guess due to sativas taking longer to harvest.
> ...




Nirvana has a Durban poison....cheap too.


----------



## rebel (Feb 28, 2011)

Hamster, do u mean nirvanas urban poision, i think durban x northern lights ?


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2011)

I dunno'... I've laughed pretty hard "at" some of the autos..:confused2:..















_*WHAT?..... I'm kidding...*_


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats cold Hick,,but funny as hell.:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sorry...   musta' been that hash that had me feelin' ornery... :hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2011)

The only thing that ever gave me the uncontrollable goofeys was growing in cow **** in a pasture.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2011)

Well it wasnt uncontrollable,,but I woke up with my face hurting this morning from the FireCraker I ate last night. Grin from ear to ear. My Wife was laughing at me my eyes were so red.


----------



## mainechowder (Mar 2, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Well it wasnt uncontrollable,,but I woke up with my face hurting this morning from the FireCraker I ate last night. Grin from ear to ear. My Wife was laughing at me my eyes were so red.


 
Wow!! I have not heard of a firecracker since the mid 80's. The guy that introduced me to smoking weed made some firecrackers one night. I have not heard anyone mention them since then. 

He made his with Ritz crackers and peanut butter. Is this the smae thing that you are referring to? I need to try those again.

Thanks everyone for all the responses about the "Laughing Weed".


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah,,they are good. I made some more last night.


----------



## proto (Mar 3, 2011)

been smoking for over 25 years and some early harvested stuff can be really speedy and giggly. white widow with mostly milky and some clear with no amber still gives me the gigs. what i really like is when you have 3-4 kinds of herb and a couple types of hash and you end up spending a couple hours walking around in a horror movie,jumping at noises and tripping out on shadows.i have experienced psycadelic effects from herb that were very close to fungus trips in intensity.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 6, 2011)

i think the laughing comes from being new, or not smokin like a cronic. when i first started in 85 i lol alll the time, couldnt stop. now i hardly giggle or lol like that. good luck


----------



## v35b (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the laughing comes more from the company your with,than the smoke.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Durban Poison will give you a trippy high if you use a minimum 1000w bulb on them. The intensity of the light makes the plant produce thcv which is the cause of the trippy high. Maybe it also gives the grin too, I don't know about that.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 7, 2011)

We had some Bubblegum in Amsterdam a few years ago that left my g/f & I giggling at nothing for ages. Never had anything remotely as giggly as that stuff. Damn fine weed.

Great thread btw.
W


----------



## mainechowder (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow!

Suprised to see this thread woken after a month long nap! Thanks to everyone for your replies.

I think I'll harvest some White Widow a little early like Proto suggested. I'll keep you all posted on the effects.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 20, 2011)

Northern lights seems to give me the giggles... but then again so do most strains!!


----------



## Mounti82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi !
Please Help!

I corresponded with banks , because I am looking for the

best , strongest uncontrollable hysterical
giggle laughter effect,
what seeds the best?

A psychedelic high.

A giggling high.

A social, chatty high.


1.ACE Seeds-Tical
Guatemala sativa X Kush Haze.
75% sativa / 25% indica

2.Buddha seeds-Pulsar
20% Indica 80% Sativa

3.World of Seeds Feminised-High Tension,
30% Indica / 70% sativa Race: Colombian
The effect is described high energetic, uplifting and giggly.


or Strawberry Blue Feminised
Mostly sativa (75%)
Strawberry Blue gives you mild body, yet strong cerebral high.

4.Kiwi Seeds-White Island
75% Sativa / 25% Indica
Genetics: Skunk x Sativa
Australian, New Zealand / Bay of Plenty x Kiwiskunk F1
spicy sativa tastes

5.Eva Female Seeds-Jamaican Dream
Mostly indica,It produces a strong effect, happily sativa, very active.

6.Sweet Seeds-Smile
Genetics : Sativa

7.Sensi Seeds-Skunk Kush
Type:Indica, Genetics:Hindu Kush x Skunk #1
The effects are a warm body centered stoned feeling.

8.Dutch Passion-Strawberry Cough
80% Sativa
Strawberry has an 'up high' effect of medium THC strength  just perfect.

9.GHS-Arjan's Haze 2


----------



## lumpcore (Dec 27, 2011)

how do you make a firecracker?


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 30, 2011)

and what is a firecracker?  I smoked some a long time ago that gave me the giggles.  I could not stop laughing, trying to drink some coffee, spit it all over the back of my friends head while he was driving.  Ha  I still laugh at that.


----------



## mainechowder (Dec 30, 2011)

A firecracker (as I know it) is a cracker with peanut butter on it, sprinkled with a little bud. we used to take a Ritz cracker, and spread some peanut butter on it. Then take some weed (ground like you would if you were rolling a joint) and sprinkle it on the P/B. Then throw it in the oven and bake it for 5-10 minutes. you want the oil to come out of the P/B and start to heat up. Remember not to get it too hot as the THC will be vape if it gets too hot (around 375 I think). The hot oil from the P/B activates the THC the same as when you make butter. They are a tasty treat and will get you pretty baked. Great to serve at parties.

Hope that answers your questions. Good Luck!!

MC


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2011)

:goodposting: that indeed would be great for herbal friendly parties. You wouldn't have to make up a whole batch of butter but a more suited qty for who shows up...nice :cool2:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 31, 2011)

It does sound good.


----------



## lumpcore (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah, that sounds fantastic. i wish i read this in time for last night's festivities.


----------



## warfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is a link to the firecrackers recipe.  I have made these several times, most recently for Xmas eve, and they never fail to deliver 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34929


----------

